# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Λαμίας >  Καλωσήρθατε στο ασύρματο Δίκτυο Λαμίας

## fotis

Καλωσήρθατε στο Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Λαμίας!

Επειδή δε βρέθηκε καμία πληροφορία στο net για ενεργούς κόμβους στη Λαμία παρακαλούνται όσοι έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί ή ενδιαφέρονται στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της Λαμίας - Φθιώτιδας να γράψουν εδώ.

----------


## babisbabis

Αντε, αν υπαρχει κανεις Λαμια ας ποσταρει... Εγω ανεβαινω ποτε-ποτε προς Στυλιδα μερια...
 ::

----------


## fotis

και γώ καλοκαίρι πάω ράχες (10-15) κμ πιο κάτω.
Λες να βγάλουμε κανα λινκ τρελό?

----------


## dti

> Καλωσήρθατε στο Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Λαμίας!
> 
> Επειδή δε βρέθηκε καμία πληροφορία στο net για ενεργούς κόμβους στη Λαμία παρακαλούνται όσοι έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί ή ενδιαφέρονται στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της Λαμίας - Φθιώτιδας να γράψουν εδώ.


Υπήρχε παλιότερα δραστηριότητα από μερικούς φοιτητές του ΤΕΙ της πόλης.
Έχουμε όμως πολύ καιρό ν΄ακούσουμε κάτι νεώτερο.

----------


## babisbabis

> και γώ καλοκαίρι πάω ράχες (10-15) κμ πιο κάτω.
> Λες να βγάλουμε κανα λινκ τρελό?


Αν εισαι στις πανω Ραχες και κοιτας προς Αχινο (εκει πηγαινω) πρεπει να βγαινει...
Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν μενω εκει, ειναι απο εκει η γυναικα μου. Οπως και ναχει ομως, θαχει ενδιαφερον. Εκει μενει μονιμα ο αδερφος της που σιγουρα ενδιαφερεται.
Ειναι βεβαια μακρια ολα αυτα απο την πολη της Λαμιας, αλλα ιδωμεν...
 ::

----------


## hackeras

έλα ρε αδερφε μας τρέλανες τώρα
είμαστε 4-5 άτομα που το συζητάμε αλλα δεν ξέρουμε και πολλα
και εχουμε έρθει φοιτητές στο ΤΕΙ φέτος...αμα είναι το κανονίζουμε  :: 

και απο όσα ξέρω το wireless ποθ χε γινει ηταν μόνο μεσα στο ΤΕΙ

----------


## AngelRippeR

Καλησπέρα! Ειμαι και γω ενας απο τους 4-5 που ψηνονται!! Φοιτητης και γω εδω μαζι με τον hackera  ::  ! Αμα ειναι να ανταλλαξουμε e-mail να τα πουμε για βοηθεια και για ιδεες επι του θεματος!  ::

----------


## hackeras

Φραπεδιά κι από κοντά τί e-melia και μλκς  ::  

οσοι τελος παντων ειναι άμεσου ενδιαφέροντος ας κανουν ενα pm η ας γραψουν εδω !

----------


## irodion

Χαιρομαι που εστω και χωρις δηλωμενα ασυρματα στην περιοχη της Λαμιας , υπαρχουν posts και σιγουρα ενδιαφερον απο ατομα για να συμμετασχουν στο ασυρματο δικτυο Λαμιας.

Σε γενικες γραμμες η συμμετοχη ειναι απο ολους προθυμη αλλα μολις αρχιζει το τρεξιμο ολοι εχουν δουλειες...

Εδω στο Λαμια 3εκινησα πριν απο 3 χρονια ενα ασυρματο δικτυο με ενα φιλο με κατι παλιοDlink αφου κουραστικα να ανεβοκατεβαινω ταρατσα , πριν απο δυο μηνες αποφασισα να αγορασω ενα mikrotik.

Μετα απο λιγο διαβασμα και πολυ υπομονη καταφερα να στησω το Ap μου και να κολησω πανω του τα 7-8 clients...

Σιγα σιγα η φημη ξεπερασε το σημα μου και αρχισα να βρισκω ατομα που ενδιαφερονται να ιδρυσουμε το σωματειο της πολης μας....

Τωρα πλεον ειμαστε περιπου 35-40 ατομα και ολοι περιμενουν το ποτε θα τελειωσει ο δικηγορος με τις σχετικες διαδικασιες για να εχουμε και εμεις το δικο μας συλλογο.

Προχωραμε λοιπον και βλεπουμε..........οσοι πιστοι προσελθετε!!!

----------


## irodion

> φιλε φωτη εδω ειμαστε καιρο τωρα αλλα δεν εχει ερθει η "ενωση" ακομα!!!

----------


## fotis

φιλε irodion bravo για την πρόοδο, δεν ήξερα οτι υπήρχαν τόσα άτομα. 
Έχετε καταχωρείσει κάπου τα nodes (στη παλια nodedb ίσως) για να δούμε τι μας γίνεται??
Καλό είναι πριν το επίσημο launch του συλλόγου να γίνουν κάποια links και να χαρτογραφηθούν. Το wind είναι άψογο αρκεί το google να βάλει κάποια στιγμή καλύτερο χάρτη της Λαμίας.
Με 2 καλούς κόμβους Αγ. Λουκά και κάστρο έχει καλυφθεί η πόλη και θα χει ενδιαφέρον να δούμε επέκταση προς Στυλίδα - καμμένα βούρλα..

----------


## hackeras

perimenw enhmerwsh gia oti neotero...
8a eimai to ligotero alla tria xronia edw (Lamia) opote katalabenete oti to endiaferon mou einai megalo

PS: POTE ARXIZOUME ?????????
 ::  

PS2:yparxei kapios xwros gia to syllogo  ::   ::

----------


## irodion

Προς το παρον ολοι εμενα περιμενουν να τελειωσω με το μαγαζι που ανοιγω (παροχη internet και εκπαιδευση) στο super market DIA απο πισω στην Χαλκοματας και Πιεριων ,οπου και θα ειναι προσωρινα ο χωρος οπου θα μαζευομαστε οσο θα ειναι υπο συσταση ο συλλογος .
Με το θεμα της καταχωρησης εχουμε καθυστερησει ολοι και πρωτος και καλυτερος ....εγω.
Πιστευω οτι απο τον αλλο μηνα ομως που θα εχω μπει σε μια σειρα να προχωρησει.
Σαν πρωτη επαφη μου ζητησαν να δουνε κατι σε ασυρματο και πλεον μπορω να το δειχω (στο μαγαζι δεν εχω ουτε τηλεφωνο αλλα το ασυρματο παιζει).
Τωρα για να βρεθουμε , μπορειται να περασετε απο μαγαζι οτι ωρα θελετε μιας που ειμαι εκει σχεδον ολη μερα.

Μπορειται επισης να μιλησουμε και απο msn irodion[at]hotmail.[com]

----------


## hackeras

roger  ::  
ama deis kana periergo msn diko mou 8a 'nai

ps: eimai asxetos me wireless alla elpizw na ma8w

----------


## babisbabis

Εγω παντως εκτος απροοπτου ανεβαινω στον Αχινο το Σαββατοκυριακο.
Αν και το βλεπω χλωμο να πιασω κατι, θα παρω εξοπλισμο για σκαν μαζι.
 ::

----------


## babisbabis

Λοιπον, εγινε σκαναρισμα απο το χωριο Αχινος.
Δεν βρεθηκε τιποτα βεβαια, *εκτος απο* AGA_wlan και AGA_wlan2 τα οποια ειναι κλειδωμενα και το σημα τους ηταν και πολυ μικρο, -91 και -95 και χανονταν συνεχεια. Αυτα τα AGA ξερει κανεις τι ειναι ? Μπορει ναναι απο απεναντι, προς Σκαρφεια μερια...

----------


## irodion

2η συνάντηση 31 Μαϊου και ώρα 21:00 στη οδο Χαλκομάτας και Πιερίων 19 στο iRoNet...

Θέμα: Υπογραφή καταστατικού

----------


## fotis

ελα ρε babi! εκανες scan απο αχινο? εγω είμαι παραλία ραχών, αν είσαι ψηλά λογικά θα βλεπώμαστε.. ειδωμεν.. το καλοκαίρι θα είμαι 2-3 βδομάδες εκεί..

----------


## babisbabis

:: 
Θα ξαναπαρω τοτε καμια φορα μαζι τον εξοπλισμο!
Ανεβαινω συχνα - πυκνα εκει.
 ::

----------


## shad0w

Παιδιά και εγώ Λμία είμαι φοτητής αλλά έχω σπίτι στην Ανθήλη λίγο έξω απο τη Λαμία ενδιαφέρομαι να μπώ στο δίκτυο και απο εδώ ήδη έχω στείλει στην Αθήνα για να μπώ...

----------


## shad0w

Παιδιά και εγώ Λαμία είμαι φοτητής αλλά έχω σπίτι στην Ανθήλη λίγο έξω απο τη Λαμία ενδιαφέρομαι να μπώ στο δίκτυο και απο εδώ,ήδη έχω στείλει στην Αθήνα για να μπώ...

----------


## costas43gr

Ελα για να κατεβαινουμε και πιο κατω, απο Αταλαντη μερια, Λειβανατες εχουμε κανεναν να μαζευομαστε ?  ::   ::  
Το ΣΚ που περασε εκανα δοκιμη απο Αταλαντη - Θεολογο και ειχα πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα με δυο wrt που ειχα εφεδρικα, ενα πιατο 1μ με feeder b και μια grid Pacific 24αρα. Σημα με προχειρο στησιμο -77, οποτε εχει μελλον.
Το αλλο ΣΚ πιθανον να εχει στησιμο μονιμου εξοπλισμου και στα δυο μερη.
Θα μπει και omni και απο τις δυο μεριες καποια στιγμη.
Απο Αταλαντη λογω μορφολογιας δεν λεει να βλεπω αλλου εκτος Σκαλας και Θεολογου, αλλα απο εκει εχω καθαρα Λειβανατες και λιγο Αρκιτσα μαλλον τον φαρο...  ::  
Α μην ξεχασω και την Μαλεσινα που φαινεται καπως καλα.

----------


## fotis

Μήπως ασχολείται κανείς σας εδώ με φωτογραφία - video, ή τουλάχιστον ξέρει να κρατάει μια κάμερα? Ας μου στείλει pm.

----------


## shad0w

Έχει μάθει κανείς αν έχει βγάλει το ΤΕΙ εξωτερική κεραία για να φτιάξουμε ενα δίκτυο εδώ Λαμία?

----------


## fotis

Δε γνωρίζω κάτι, μένει ενα scan για να το ανακαλύψουμε  ::

----------


## shad0w

Έχω κάρτα Cisco και pigtail μένει μόνο η κεραία και καμμία προέκταση καλωδίου αν είσαι Λαμία στείλε....να επιχειρήσουμε κανα σκαν....

----------


## irodion

Μετά απο την κλασική ελληνική δημόσια γραφειοκρατία ο σύλλογος Λαμίας ιδρύθηκε και στα χαρτιά...

Το θέμα όμως δεν είναι χαρτίων και γραφειοκρατίας αλλά .... ταράτσας!!!

Άντε ρε παιδιά ξεκινάτε επιτέλους να ανεβαίνετε ταράτσες ... έχει ήδη αρχίσει ο θόρυβος σε μερικά κανάλια απο τον καθένα που απλά ρίχνει ενα ασυρματο στο σπίτι του μέσα και απο κάτι άλλους που νομίζουν οτι ο καλύτερος κόμβος είναι αυτός που έχει μεγαλύτερη ακτίνα....

Ελέτε λοιπόν να βρέθουμε όσοι ασχολήστε σίγα σίγα για να στήσουμε το δύκτυο τις πόλης μας όσο καλύτερο γίνεται...

Οσο για μένα άκομα και έγω δεν είμαι ο καλύτερος (πρέπει να αλλάξω και εγώ την πολυκατευθυντική μου και να προσθέσω καμία κεραία ακόμα) αλλά δεν ξέχνω να ανέβενω ταρατσούλα ....ειδικά τώρα που δρόσισε!!!

Όσο για το LAMIAWIRELESS δεν έχετε απλά να σκανάρετε προς την έκθεση Λαμίας και να μου στείλετε κανα mail στο irodion[ατ]otenet.[gr]

----------


## shad0w

Παιδία γράψτε όσοι θέλετε για να κανονίσουμε μέσα στην εβδομάδα αυτή ή την άλλη....

----------


## Bestknight

Καλησπέρα και απο μένα
Καλή χρονία κιόλας

----------

